# Whole frozen rabbit



## tarvern (Apr 10, 2012)

hello i seen someone ask to help about where to purchase raw meat in the forum i use green valley farm to feed our dogs they sale whole frozen rabbit with heart, liver, lungs, kidneys,$3.50lb with and without head and fur they also sale goat meat $4.00lb it is also vac. sealed they will ship to you also here is thier contact info if yall like to have it [email protected] for more information just email them


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll have to check it when I get home. The IT police here won't allow us to get on Yahoo sites. 

I wonder if they sell fresh blood for tracking...hmmmm


----------



## tarvern (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Lilie
I think they have a website also www.greenvalleypride.webs.com they beat any price ive seen again i dont know your location but they do us really well ill not use anybody eles they on time every time for us they are here in georgia where we are from


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## tarvern (Apr 10, 2012)

in fact lilie i just saw that your from texas yea they ship to texas in fact they ship out to angleton tx, to a crocodile farm ive heared my dad and mr. guyton talking about it they was talking about the shipping price and said it cost $193.00 to ship 200lb of rabbit out there to them what they do with i dont know but any way hope that can help you sorry want bother you mam again just thot ud might like to know


----------

